# Ground and Neutral under same lug?



## steveray (Dec 12, 2012)

I know (or at least I think I do) that they can't do this, and for the life of me I can't find it right now....Res service, branch circuit wiring,(14ga and 12ga NM) I know they don't have to be seperated (not a subpanel)...but I can't find the section for under the same screw....Thanks!


----------



## jwelectric (Dec 12, 2012)

408.41 addresses the neutral. EGCs can be as outlined in the panel and some will allow 3- #14 and 2 #12 each


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2012)

Remember that this is a fairly new addition to the code and was allowed in earlier version.  I only go back to the 2005 with my code books so it was before then but not sure when.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2012)

I just did a search and apparently it wasn't code til 2002 addition


----------



## raider1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> I just did a search and apparently it wasn't code til 2002 addition


It wasn't code but it was part of the listing of the panelboard. The UL Whitebook for years had information that no more than 1 neutral conductors could be landed under a lug in a neutral bus.

Chris


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2012)

raider1 said:
			
		

> It wasn't code but it was part of the listing of the panelboard. The UL Whitebook for years had information that no more than 1 neutral conductors could be landed under a lug in a neutral bus.Chris


  I didn't know that- thanks Chris


----------



## raider1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Your welcome Dennis.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just a clarification: 3-14 ga under same lug and 2-12ga under same lug but they can't be mixed together 1/12ga with 1/14ga, correct?

pc1


----------



## steveray (Dec 12, 2012)

That is the section I was looking for.....I was just drawing a blank at the time.....Thanks!...



			
				jwelectric said:
			
		

> 408.41 addresses the neutral. EGCs can be as outlined in the panel and some will allow 3- #14 and 2 #12 each


----------



## jwelectric (Dec 12, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Just a clarification: 3-14 ga under same lug and 2-12ga under same lug but they can't be mixed together 1/12ga with 1/14ga, correct?pc1


correct                                     .


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 13, 2012)

The real answer is on the label of the panel you are inspecting/installing.

Some ground buses will take up to 3 wires.


----------

